# If a post gets deleted, do you PM the poster?



## yello (10 Oct 2008)

I'm not sure but I thought I posted something on a thread... but it's not there. If a mod deletes a post do they normally PM you?


----------



## Shaun (10 Oct 2008)

Not usually, no.

What thread was it?


----------



## ColinJ (10 Oct 2008)

Are you sure you didn't do what I often do which is to preview your post and then forget to submit it!


----------



## yenrod (10 Oct 2008)

No, Admin doesnt beleive in beaurocracy !


----------



## yello (11 Oct 2008)

ColinJ said:


> Are you sure you didn't do what I often do which is to preview your post and then forget to submit it!



Entirely possible. Or sometimes I don't hit the 'submit' button; if I think a leg pull will be taken the wrong way for instance.

I'd like to think a mod would PM you if they deleted something, seems only courteous to explain why... but then I don't know how much mod'ing gets done on a daily basis.

It was on the 'Schumacher positive' thread in racing.


----------



## Shaun (12 Oct 2008)

Nope, none of your posts have been deleted.


----------



## spandex (12 Oct 2008)

Yet.....


----------



## yello (12 Oct 2008)

Admin said:


> Nope, none of your posts have been deleted.



Well, that's a relief! Forgetful, I can handle but being unknowingly offensive wouldn't please me


----------

